# Textdatei-Parsen



## schweigen (18. Mrz 2006)

Hallo liebe Communiy,

ich habe das folgende Problem. Ich muss ein Programm schreiben, welches eine Textdatei ausliest und parst.
Die Textdatei ist so aufgebaut:


```
BEGIN_PROGRAM
     BEGIN_VAR
           Variable1: BOOL;
           Variable2: BOOL;
           Variable3: BOOL;
     END_VAR

BEGIN_STEP1:
     Anweisung1...
     Anweisung2...
END_STEP1
END_PROGRAM
```

Die Sachen zwischen den Tags (z.b BEGIN_VAR und END_VAR) müssen ausgelesen werden.

Ich habe auch viel über lexikaliche Analyse gelesen und über Compilerbau, aber irgendwie konnte ich damit nicht viel anfangen.

Hättet ihr eventuell ein paar Tipps wie ich dieses Problem lösen könnte?

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.


Gruß
schweigen


----------



## André Uhres (19. Mrz 2006)

Von der Datenstruktur her würde das etwa so aussehen, in Pseudocode:

```
read line
//BEGIN-PROGRAM
read line
//BEGIN_VAR
read line
while(not END_VAR){
   //Variable
   read line
}
//END_VAR
read line
while(not END_PROGRAM){
   //BEGIN_STEP..
   read line
   while(not END_STEP..){
      //Anweisung
      read line
   }
   //END_STEP..
   read line
}
//END_PROGRAM
```


----------



## schweigen (20. Mrz 2006)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort André.


Gruß
schweigen


----------

